# Leeners yogurt



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone use Leener's yogurt culture? I like a mild creamy yogurt-- not too much tang. Trying to find am inexpensive source-- that's more convenient than using store-bought as starter.thanks!

susie


----------

